# after waxing help needed please



## andyc259 (Oct 23, 2009)

I unfortunitly suffer from a hairy back although when i get waxed i btreak out very badly everytime cud anyone point me in the right direction as i fink ive tried everyfing to my knowedge eg treatments or tips on how to prevent this it gets very anoying and makes me very self contious thanks in advance


----------



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

What do you break out in.I also have an hairy back and get waxed every six weeks or so,at first i used to get heat lumps which went after an hour and i was told to exfoliate evey other day.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

OP- DO NOT SWEAT after, so no work out or sauna etc for at least 24 hours. i had my shoulders/chest waxed 3 and a half years back and the skin only returned back to normal last year.


----------



## waxingforguys (Jul 6, 2011)

I just found this on Google so thought I'd try to give some advice as a pro waxer! 

Unfortunately some guys do just react badly to waxing, generally with repeated regularly spaced waxings (every four or five weeks) the skin gets used to having the hairs ripped out and the reactions isn't as bad. If you have particularly thick hair it can take a bit longer for it to get used to the process.

As MrO2b said no gym, sauna, steam room, swimming etc for at least 24hours after your waxing. Sweat is one of the big causes of acne breakouts post waxing. Taking a loose clean t-shirt to change into post waxing is good too, you need to avoid too much friction of the skin.

For ongoing care I usually recommend a good tea tree (for anti bacterial effect) based moisturiser is applied daily and then after about three days exfoliate the area every two / three days to help keep the pores clear and to help new hairs grow through. An easy way to exfoliate the back can be to pull the towel quite tight when drying yourself and being quite rough with it. Avoid using fabric softeners if you want to use this method.

Good luck with your waxing!

Mat


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Agree about the exfoliating.

The girl who waxes me recommends it and after 2 -3 days my skin is totally clear


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

andyc259 said:


> I unfortunitly suffer from a hairy back although when i get waxed i btreak out very badly everytime cud anyone point me in the right direction as i fink ive tried everyfing to my knowedge eg treatments or tips on how to prevent this it gets very anoying and makes me very self contious thanks in advance


After you have a wax make sure you have a cool shower after it and either slap a load of sudocrem, babyoil or E45 Cream all over you back. i waxed my partners chest once and he came out in all little spots because i forgot to tell him to cover himself in cream, he wont let me do it again


----------



## garyrehilhu (Jun 27, 2010)

im indian and used to wax my back all the time but without fail the next day my back would be covered in tiny white spots.my back is now scared all over.tried everything n nothing works.best thing just use veet.it takes 10mins,painless and only costs £2.once waxed the hairs come back in 3 wks!!! so whats the benefit.cream all the way


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

The same happens to me, any part i shave with a razor or wax i break out in a red rash and white spots. I have resorted to using hair clippers to shave all hair as this has no adverse effects other than you never get a clean tight shave. Looks 1-2 days old.


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

When ever i wax or veet, i put simple moisturiser on straight away and i dont get the spots anymore now.


----------



## waxingforguys (Jul 6, 2011)

@Leeroy - when shaving what products do you use? If you can use both a shave oil and shave creme. The oil really helps to protect the skin which can really reduce razor rash. Whenever I've done shaves I always use a shave creme, the problem with foams and gels is that they are full of air bubbles. Air doesn't give any protection between the blade and skin.

And again, as with waxing moisturise afterwards.

Mat


----------

